# Rolex



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

just thought i'd pick your brains and see if any of you know anywhere that has good deals on new rolexes? Not really after a pre-owned watch and want a new one but i'm searching the internet and jewellers and the best deals seem to be from the US and then i'd probably get spanked on income tax. So anyone know any good jewellers in the north west or any good retailers?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think you'll struggle to get 'deals' with Rolex's tbh dude..

I'm after the Sea Dweller 4000 myself.. Either that or a Hublot..


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

if you go into most shops and seem interested in something and bargain with them you can get it much cheaper - the mark up they make is rid so they normally give you some money off yet still making £££££


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

as ah24 has already said , most rolex authorised dealers are not authorised to 'haggle' on new watches, you will be better off buying used to get a discount and make sure it has the correct box/papers .

take a look on watchfinder if you change your mind about used

Watchfinder Watches - Passionate about Rolex, Omega, Cartier, Breitling, Tag Heuer, Patek Philippe Watches, Visit WF&Co


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> I think you'll struggle to get 'deals' with Rolex's tbh dude..
> 
> I'm after the Sea Dweller 4000 myself.. Either that or a Hublot..


i was looking at the Hublot's as well and the IWC's but i think i fancy a Rolex becuase they hold their value so well.



SwoleNoel said:


> if you go into most shops and seem interested in something and bargain with them you can get it much cheaper - the mark up they make is rid so they normally give you some money off yet still making £££££


i'm thinking in a shop i'd get discount as i'll be paying cash but then again the mark up on shops is more than online. Like i was looking at a Tag Carrera a few months back and in Goldsmith's it was £4,800 but then online it was £3,000. So i think even though they'll probably give me discount in a jewellers it probably wouldn't be enough.



aqualung said:


> as ah24 has already said , most rolex authorised dealers are not authorised to 'haggle' on new watches, you will be better off buying used to get a discount and make sure it has the correct box/papers .
> 
> take a look on watchfinder if you change your mind about used
> 
> Watchfinder Watches - Passionate about Rolex, Omega, Cartier, Breitling, Tag Heuer, Patek Philippe Watches, Visit WF&Co


i'm signed upto Watchfinder mate and get emails every day from them but most are used.

Just been speaking to a mate who said they're cheap in Dubai. It might be cheaper to fly to Dubai, buy the watch and fly back!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> i was looking at the Hublot's as well and the IWC's but i think i fancy a Rolex becuase they hold their value so well.


Exactly the reason I'm leaning toward the Rolex. I think the Hublot's look pretty damn cool.. But, the Rolex is timeless and classy.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i was looking at the Hublot's as well and the IWC's but i think i fancy a Rolex becuase they hold their value so well.
> 
> i'm thinking in a shop i'd get discount as i'll be paying cash but then again the mark up on shops is more than online. Like i was looking at a Tag Carrera a few months back and in Goldsmith's it was £4,800 but then online it was £3,000. So i think even though they'll probably give me discount in a jewellers it probably wouldn't be enough.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt buy it offline if it was me, dealer only. For that kind of money its worth creating decent fakes.

I doubt you'll get anything off the retail, lower end watches i imagine you could but the brand is so powerful people don't need to discount them.

I also doubt the dealer get's more than like 10-20% ontop. I know when i used to source from a london jewl guys - we used to get 15% off give or take on most watches


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Just look at pre-opened, a lot of them hardly ever been work my hulk rolex was pre owned barely looks touched. Also have a look at the watch auctions


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I wouldnt buy it offline if it was me, dealer only. For that kind of money its worth creating decent fakes.
> 
> I doubt you'll get anything off the retail, lower end watches i imagine you could but the brand is so powerful people don't need to discount them.
> 
> I also doubt the dealer get's more than like 10-20% ontop. I know when i used to source from a london jewl guys - we used to get 15% off give or take on most watches


Yeah pal you are probably right. i'm trying to find out the price in Dubai from a lad who lives out there and coz there's no tax it may be cheaper. Only issue with buying abroad if something is wrong with it would i have issues as bough abroad?



havering said:


> Just look at pre-opened, a lot of them hardly ever been work my hulk rolex was pre owned barely looks touched. Also have a look at the watch auctions


you got any names of the watch auctions mate?


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

Authorised dealer's might do something to sweeten the deal on steel models. Precious metal models you can get a decent discount by just asking.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> you got any names of the watch auctions mate?


I've used

Watch Auctions - Fine, Rare & Collectable Watch Auctions Held at Fellows & Sons


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought my RADO watch in Dubai and it was about £450 cheaper.

My TAG i bought in England and got £300 off the retail price by haggling.

You can haggle anywhere (my dad taught me this). However with Rolex's the mark up profit for shops is very very small so doubt you would get much at all. I have heard some jewellers say they only sell it for the brand to make the shop look higher market and there isn't much money to be made in them, think Rolex dictate the mark up


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah pal you are probably right. i'm trying to find out the price in Dubai from a lad who lives out there and coz there's no tax it may be cheaper. Only issue with buying abroad if something is wrong with it would i have issues as bough abroad?
> 
> you got any names of the watch auctions mate?


Didn't a guy on here move to Dubai recently? Stewie i think his name was?

If it goes wrong after like a year i think your on your own anyway, the servicing on them is madness so expect to pay like 2-300 quid a year just on servicing.

And you have to send them off, my Tag has to go to switzerland for servicing.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I think you'll struggle to get 'deals' with Rolex's tbh dude..
> 
> I'm after the Sea Dweller 4000 myself.. Either that or a Hublot..


I'm after the deepsea Blue-D... It's quite a wait to get one from Rolex.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

no-way said:


> I'm after the deepsea Blue-D... It's quite a wait to get one from Rolex.


Quite a wait as in limited availability??


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Quite a wait as in limited availability??


One of my friends got his delivered just before Xmas, he waited 8 months.

I was going to wait myself to try and get one when I go to the states or have a stop over in Dubai but I might just have to bite the bullet and order one and join the queue.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Good luck haggling with a Rolex lol

A used one is your best bet


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

no-way said:


> One of my friends got his delivered just before Xmas, he waited 8 months.
> 
> I was going to wait myself to try and get one when I go to the states or have a stop over in Dubai but I might just have to bite the bullet and order one and join the queue.


I'm off to Dubai in 2-3 weeks - will take a look around and let you know if any of the shops have any of them in!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I'm off to Dubai in 2-3 weeks - will take a look around and let you know if any of the shops have any of them in!


Nice one cheers buddy. :beer:


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got the hublot big bang and never wear it. Cost silly money, the strap is rubber and can look a big gawdy if you didn't know the brand.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

BobbyD said:


> I've got the hublot big bang and never wear it. Cost silly money, the strap is rubber and can look a big gawdy if you didn't know the brand.


This is the problem with them. If you live/work in London - everyone knows what watch it is. Wear it out elsewhere and no one has a clue and thinks they look tacky!

That said... I'd still love one! One of my clients came in earlier having just bought one - v nice.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Didn't a guy on here move to Dubai recently? Stewie i think his name was?
> 
> If it goes wrong after like a year i think your on your own anyway, the servicing on them is madness so expect to pay like 2-300 quid a year just on servicing.
> 
> And you have to send them off, my Tag has to go to switzerland for servicing.


mate i'm not giving a random on here like 5 grand to buy me a watch haha!

i know a good watch repair bloke in Manchester who actually fixes a lot of the swiss watchers for the jewellers in Manchester. Actually he might be able to get hold of one for me


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> I'm off to Dubai in 2-3 weeks - will take a look around and let you know if any of the shops have any of them in!


Adam if you get me one then i will pay you back weekly of £3.25. should take me about 1200 weeks to pay you back. We got a deal?


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

use WatchRecon - The Most Intelligent Search Engine for Private Watch Sales, all types of watches mostly second hand from personal sellers, but there are plenty of new ones as well from retailers , also a lot from the states so may get a good deal with exchange rate.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> mate i'm not giving a random on here like 5 grand to buy me a watch haha!
> 
> i know a good watch repair bloke in Manchester who actually fixes a lot of the swiss watchers for the jewellers in Manchester. Actually he might be able to get hold of one for me


Fair point lol Just do a trip to dubai and get some other "gear" while your there to make the most of the flight!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> Adam if you get me one then i will pay you back weekly of £3.25. should take me about 1200 weeks to pay you back. We got a deal?


Done, what can I say? I'm a team player!

Which Rolex are you looking at btw?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Done, what can I say? I'm a team player!
> 
> Which Rolex are you looking at btw?


i like the submariner i think. either
View attachment 166581
or
View attachment 166582


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i like the submariner i think. either
> View attachment 166581
> or
> View attachment 166582


The black and gold one is stunning, whats the cost of that ?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i like the submariner i think. either
> View attachment 166581
> or
> View attachment 166582


Hi Mate, try Robinsons in Altrincham, they are good and Hugh the manager is a top bloke. You can normally get 7/8% of a Rolex which is a decent amount of a 5k watch.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> The black and gold one is stunning, whats the cost of that ?


just under £7k for a 2005 one. Little more than i want to pay

Pre-owned Rolex GMT Master II Steel and Gold Watch 16713


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ajguy1243 said:


> Hi Mate, try Robinsons in Altrincham, they are good and Hugh the manager is a top bloke. You can normally get 7/8% of a Rolex which is a decent amount of a 5k watch.


cheers mate, isnt there a Robinson's on St Anne's square as well?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i was looking at the Hublot's as well and the IWC's but i think i fancy a Rolex becuase they hold their value so well.
> 
> i'm thinking in a shop i'd get discount as i'll be paying cash but then again the mark up on shops is more than online. Like i was looking at a Tag Carrera a few months back and in Goldsmith's it was £4,800 but then online it was £3,000. So i think even though they'll probably give me discount in a jewellers it probably wouldn't be enough.
> 
> ...


Dude, nothing say 'i've got money, but no style more than a IWC. Definitely go Rolex!

I couldn't afford or justify the cash on Rolex so got a vintage Omega and love it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Dude, nothing say 'i've got money, but no style more than a IWC. Definitely go Rolex!
> 
> I couldn't afford or justify the cash on Rolex so got a vintage Omega and love it


the problem is i dont have money or style! So maybe i should just get a Casio ha!

i like the Omega's but have one already and like i said i like the Rolex's as they hold their price well and the models don't change much if at all


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> cheers mate, isnt there a Robinson's on St Anne's square as well?


Hi Bud, yeah I think so but I know Hugh is normally spot on, Im knutsford way to Alty is handy for me.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> the problem is i dont have money or style! So maybe i should just get a Casio ha!
> 
> i like the Omega's but have one already and like i said i like the Rolex's as they hold their price well and the models don't change much if at all


The problem is nowadays everybody can afford en expensive watch due to 0% apr.... I have a nice Omega and payed cash for it and saved up long and hard... It goes out the window when my mate puts together a 250 deposit and buys one a week later on finance for 100 a month


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> the problem is i dont have money or style! So maybe i should just get a Casio ha!
> 
> i like the Omega's but have one already and like i said i like the Rolex's as they hold their price well and the models don't change much if at all


Rolex's are never going to go out of style. IWC looks like something Foxtons give their top sales person. Rolex's is a what a CEO gets after years of success.

Ha ha, it's making me want to spend the money i saved for an extension on this

Rolex Daytona - 116505 (rb) | Iconic Watches


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Rolex's are never going to go out of style. IWC looks like something Foxtons give their top sales person. Rolex's is a what a CEO gets after years of success.
> 
> Ha ha, it's making me want to spend the money i saved for an extension on this
> 
> Rolex Daytona - 116505 (rb) | Iconic Watches


Do it mate. a 20grand watch is far better than an extension. i mean you can't wear an extension on your wrist!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ajguy1243 said:


> The problem is nowadays everybody can afford en expensive watch due to 0% apr.... I have a nice Omega and payed cash for it and saved up long and hard... It goes out the window when my mate puts together a 250 deposit and buys one a week later on finance for 100 a month


i know what you mean mate coz i've looked at the 0% on watches but these are usually in jewellers and they are usually £1500 more on say a £3k watch. So even though you are supposed to be paying 0% you are still paying way over the odds


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i know what you mean mate coz i've looked at the 0% on watches but these are usually in jewellers and they are usually £1500 more on say a £3k watch. So even though you are supposed to be paying 0% you are still paying way over the odds


Yes mate you hit the nail on the head... if you go for a rolex on 0% apr you wont get any money of the RRP where as if you walk in cash you may even push 10% if you've got enough charm and have the cash to splash.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Didn't a guy on here move to Dubai recently? Stewie i think his name was?
> 
> If it goes wrong after like a year i think your on your own anyway, the servicing on them is madness so expect to pay like 2-300 quid a year just on servicing.
> 
> And you have to send them off, my Tag has to go to switzerland for servicing.


any competent watch maker can service any watch , your Tag could have gone to any one of them for probably half the price and it would still have a guarantee on the work carried out , you dont have to service a watch every year either (unless you break it every year)



liam0810 said:


> i like the submariner i think. either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be aware that all bi metal watches are harder to get rid of and usually take a hit on the $ if you decide to sell



simonthepieman said:


> Rolex's are never going to go out of style. IWC looks like something Foxtons give their top sales person. Rolex's is a what a CEO gets after years of success.
> 
> Ha ha, it's making me want to spend the money i saved for an extension on this
> 
> Rolex Daytona - 116505 (rb) | Iconic Watches


yup the CEO of a chip shop , by watch collector standards rolex watches are just above mid tier level and everyone and there dog has one , however as a few have said they hold their prices better than almost all other brands.

you will probably find that in dubai the prices are much the same as here once you factor the flight in for the sake of a 4/5k watch , if you do go on holiday for a week and do it that way dont forget to wear the watch back and post the box to yourself or you might find you get hit by customs anyway.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

i got my rolex explorer 1 in america worked out 500 quid cheaper then here but thats was with a good us exchange rate


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

aqualung said:


> yup the CEO of a chip shop , by watch collector standards rolex watches are just above mid tier level and everyone and there dog has one , however as a few have said they hold their prices better than almost all other brands.


lol this

patek philippe, jaeger lecoultre, vacheron constantin etc


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

zyphy said:


> lol this
> 
> patek philippe, jaeger lecoultre, vacheron constantin etc


Unfortunately I don't have brewsters and can't afford 25k plus on a watch


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you been and tried any of them on yet? I had my heart dead set on a Daytona, tried it on and didn't like it! Ended up with the "Bruiser" GMT-11 which I never thought I'd like.

If not, put some time aside and head to a dealer and just go through the range so you're sure.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wolf1982 said:


> Have you been and tried any of them on yet? I had my heart dead set on a Daytona, tried it on and didn't like it! Ended up with the "Bruiser" GMT-11 which I never thought I'd like.
> 
> If not, put some time aside and head to a dealer and just go through the range so you're sure.


I've not yet mate im going to go this weekend and have a look. I seen a watch a couple years ago online and loved it then when I went to try it on it looked sh1t so like you said I defo need to go and try them on


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Firstly, don't get a hublot as they have rubbish sell on value as hublot saturate the market with them.

Rolex, the only way to get them cheaper is second hand or pre-registered. Second hand rolex's you can't fault however if you can get a pure-registered one, which is a rolex that hasn't been even out of the box, yet has a previous owner then you should save money however these are hard to come by as they are usually snapped up.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 10, 2008)

Chrono24: Buy & sell luxury watches Got both of my Panerai's from dealers on there


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I've not yet mate im going to go this weekend and have a look. I seen a watch a couple years ago online and loved it then when I went to try it on it looked sh1t so like you said I defo need to go and try them on


It can be a fun but expensive shopping trip 

The Pre-Reg one is a good idea and I wouldn't worry too much about pre-owned, but if you do see a pre you like make sure its got all the papers, box and service history.


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh and if you've not seen them, check out the Pro-Hunter models

Pro-Hunter, Watches Watch Club, London

This is the Pro-Hunter version of the Bruiser - Rolex GMT MASTER II BLUE CERAMIC PRO - HUNTER for $? 15,817 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

Pretty much double the price of a standard model, but total watch-p0rn.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> just thought i'd pick your brains and see if any of you know anywhere that has good deals on new rolexes? Not really after a pre-owned watch and want a new one but i'm searching the internet and jewellers and the best deals seem to be from the US and then i'd probably get spanked on income tax. So anyone know any good jewellers in the north west or any good retailers?


You'll struggle to get any discount on a sub from an authorised rolex dealer unless its two tone. Hardly any budge,some discount a little others none at all!

I bought a gmt 2 blnr abroad, when the exchange rate worked out good. Pound to euro is very good just now however you've just missed the boat as rolex prices have went up 7% in Europe! Any two tone model expect a decent hit off retail, some watches hold their value better than others depends how in demand they are.

Watchfinder are one of the most reputable in UK and offer 0% finance but no discount. They are ok priced, slightly higher than private but below retail and you know the watch is good.

I would say go pre owned if you know what your looking for your watch will hold a lot better value.

I bought the watch below in tenerife for 5,600 its 5950 here. I got a sh1t exchange rate but still worked out cheaper than here had I not used the shops exchange rates I would have paid 5,300-5400

I sold that watch after 6 months and got 5150 however that particular watch is in high demand and quite sought after

Sub is a good first choice, have you thought about a datejust?

View attachment 166621


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> i was looking at the Hublot's as well and the IWC's but i think i fancy a Rolex becuase they hold their value so well.
> 
> i'm thinking in a shop i'd get discount as i'll be paying cash but then again the mark up on shops is more than online. Like i was looking at a Tag Carrera a few months back and in Goldsmith's it was £4,800 but then online it was £3,000. So i think even though they'll probably give me discount in a jewellers it probably wouldn't be enough.
> 
> ...


I live in Dubai, Liam and generally find most goods are the same price as the UK. Not looked at the prices in Jewellers, but they're about £40 in The Dragon Mart 

Joking aside, the £ is fairly week against the Dirham at the moment, factor in about £400 for a return flight and your hotels on top, I can't see you being much better off.

I'm at home in the UK this week and going back to work next Sunday. I'll try and get an idea of the prices when I go down the Mall that week if your still interested.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wolf1982 said:


> Oh and if you've not seen them, check out the Pro-Hunter models
> 
> Pro-Hunter, Watches Watch Club, London
> 
> ...


Above are no good and crap for re-sell. IMO no rolex enthusiast would go anywhere near one of these even if they were half the retail price never mind d=close to double retail.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wolf1982 said:


> Oh and if you've not seen them, check out the Pro-Hunter models
> 
> Pro-Hunter, Watches Watch Club, London
> 
> ...


lol , i always think the 'stealth' watches are funny , coat something in DLC and triple or more the price - if you come to sell it you will be lucky if you get back the price of an original of the same age.

@dt36 , mind taking a look at the price of the tudor pelagos while you are over there for me?

my advise would be to join a watch forum like TZUK , ask questions about what you are interested in and when you get to 50 posts you can view the sales forums , the people in there are collectors and look after their watches and you wont get a fake in there (anyone trying to sell a fake would get ripped to pieces and evicted)


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Should buy a watch on what you like more than what its resell value will be. As Rolex don't always hold the value, even when you see people mentioning in this thread, buy pre-owned proves a point that the price drops.

I would look at Breguet or AP, before Rolex. But I do like some rolex models.


----------



## Wolf1982 (Jan 23, 2011)

zak007 said:


> Above are no good and crap for re-sell. IMO no rolex enthusiast would go anywhere near one of these even if they were half the retail price never mind d=close to double retail.


I agree, but I never said to buy it as an investment or to make cash on reselling it? I just think (personally) its a good looking watch...

Would I buy one if I had money to burn? Yep, why not? I'd also be wiping my a££ with £50's if that was the case though...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

There is a shop in Preston called Since 1859 or something like that, used to deal with them at my old job. Sure they do Rolex, worth a try


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been offered 8% off a rolex deapsea (£8k list) or the option of 0% finance from Goldsmiths


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dt36 said:


> I live in Dubai, Liam and generally find most goods are the same price as the UK. Not looked at the prices in Jewellers, but they're about £40 in The Dragon Mart
> 
> Joking aside, the £ is fairly week against the Dirham at the moment, factor in about £400 for a return flight and your hotels on top, I can't see you being much better off.
> 
> I'm at home in the UK this week and going back to work next Sunday. I'll try and get an idea of the prices when I go down the Mall that week if your still interested.


Yeah mate that'd be good please. i'm after a submariner. cheers!



aqualung said:


> lol , i always think the 'stealth' watches are funny , coat something in DLC and triple or more the price - if you come to sell it you will be lucky if you get back the price of an original of the same age.
> 
> @dt36 , mind taking a look at the price of the tudor pelagos while you are over there for me?
> 
> my advise would be to join a watch forum like TZUK , ask questions about what you are interested in and when you get to 50 posts you can view the sales forums , the people in there are collectors and look after their watches and you wont get a fake in there (anyone trying to sell a fake would get ripped to pieces and evicted)


cheers bud i think i'll have a look at that forum. i've actually come across it the last few days when looking for watches.



Hardc0re said:


> Should buy a watch on what you like more than what its resell value will be. As Rolex don't always hold the value, even when you see people mentioning in this thread, buy pre-owned proves a point that the price drops.
> 
> I would look at Breguet or AP, before Rolex. But I do like some rolex models.


The thing with Rolex's over other watches is that they don't change much over the years, therefore the watch won't go out of date. i love some of the Tag Carrera models but they will date over the years and i'd rather spend a little extra for a Rolex that will last me longer.



Adz said:


> There is a shop in Preston called Since 1859 or something like that, used to deal with them at my old job. Sure they do Rolex, worth a try


i'm in Chorley next week so might nip into there mate. cheers bud


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> i'm in Chorley next week so might nip into there mate. cheers bud


Just round corner from me that, what you doing in these parts?


----------



## DOMMUFC (Sep 3, 2011)

Trotters jewellers


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wolf1982 said:


> I agree, but I never said to buy it as an investment or to make cash on reselling it? I just think (personally) its a good looking watch...
> 
> Would I buy one if I had money to burn? Yep, why not? I'd also be wiping my a££ with £50's if that was the case though...


Just clearing it up for OP & others to see, I seen one sell for 3k and retail is 5k and pro hunter sell for 9k that was a latest model sub. Most people who own luxury watches aren't that minted IMO they just save up and most normally have 1 expensive model and a few other cheaper models.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> just thought i'd pick your brains and see if any of you know anywhere that has good deals on new rolexes? Not really after a pre-owned watch and want a new one but i'm searching the internet and jewellers and the best deals seem to be from the US and then i'd probably get spanked on income tax. So anyone know any good jewellers in the north west or any good retailers?


I bought my pre owned submariner from a jewellers called jewel lounge in hatton gardens london. i know a lad called danny works for diamond watches london they sometimes get unworn brand new watches at a bit of a discount, or trotters jewellers in essex.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adz said:


> Just round corner from me that, what you doing in these parts?


I'm looking at refurbishing a little office mate around there


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

dt36 said:


> I live in Dubai, Liam and generally find most goods are the same price as the UK. Not looked at the prices in Jewellers, but they're about £40 in The Dragon Mart
> 
> Joking aside, the £ is fairly week against the Dirham at the moment, factor in about £400 for a return flight and your hotels on top, I can't see you being much better off.
> 
> I'm at home in the UK this week and going back to work next Sunday. I'll try and get an idea of the prices when I go down the Mall that week if your still interested.


Seddiqi & Sons is a good jewellary company, based in most malls, even had a nice store in Le Royal Meridian where I stayed in 2011 lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Didn't a guy on here move to Dubai recently? Stewie i think his name was?
> 
> If it goes wrong after like a year i think your on your own anyway, the servicing on them is madness so expect to pay like 2-300 quid a year just on servicing.
> 
> And you have to send them off, my Tag has to go to switzerland for servicing.


 @stuey99 hasn't been active for months. My guess is he got his ass busted out there for trying to source aas lol.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i forgot to mention insurance -

make sure your house insurance policy or personal insurance policy covers the watch when outside your property , you can lose the thing, get mugged by half a dozen people or get ****ed and fall over and break the thing , losing a casio is nothing - losing anything over 1k starts to hurt (well it does me anyway) so make sure your policy has is covered so you can wear the thing outside without keeping your hand in your pocket all night for fear of losing / breaking the thing.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> @stuey99 hasn't been active for months. My guess is he got his ass busted out there for trying to source aas lol.


ha - I wonder why he didn't reply to my message...

Didn't he just get married as well


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> ha - I wonder why he didn't reply to my message...
> 
> Didn't he just get married as well


He did mate yes he did however Say he wouldn't be active for a while


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

aqualung said:


> i forgot to mention insurance -
> 
> make sure your house insurance policy or personal insurance policy covers the watch when outside your property , you can lose the thing, get mugged by half a dozen people or get ****ed and fall over and break the thing , losing a casio is nothing - losing anything over 1k starts to hurt (well it does me anyway) so make sure your policy has is covered so you can wear the thing outside without keeping your hand in your pocket all night for fear of losing / breaking the thing.


Also when the new model is out it's a lot easier to get a new one........... Wink


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> He did mate yes he did however Say he wouldn't be active for a while


Might pop up again then!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> i forgot to mention insurance -
> 
> make sure your house insurance policy or personal insurance policy covers the watch when outside your property , you can lose the thing, get mugged by half a dozen people or get ****ed and fall over and break the thing , losing a casio is nothing - losing anything over 1k starts to hurt (well it does me anyway) so make sure your policy has is covered so you can wear the thing outside without keeping your hand in your pocket all night for fear of losing / breaking the thing.


I'm gonna get it insured mate. I live in manchester which is full of thieves!!

Cheers bud


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

aqualung said:


> i forgot to mention insurance -
> 
> make sure your house insurance policy or personal insurance policy covers the watch when outside your property , you can lose the thing, get mugged by half a dozen people or get ****ed and fall over and break the thing , losing a casio is nothing - losing anything over 1k starts to hurt (well it does me anyway) so make sure your policy has is covered so you can wear the thing outside without keeping your hand in your pocket all night for fear of losing / breaking the thing.


I was walking my son to school a few months ago and my Omega Chrono Diver came flying off my wrist, one of the pins had gone on the bracellet.









Impact of hitting the pavement sheered the chrono hands right off :crying:

£360 in repairs.

She's getting on in years but still a beauty :wub:

GUTTED.......


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

@liam0810 I'm blaming you.. Just been to a Rolex dealer and likely picking up a Sea Dweller 4000 tomorrow! Excited but at the same time thinking 'WTF' am I doing spending this much on a watch when I already have a Tag lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> @liam0810 I'm blaming you.. Just been to a Rolex dealer and likely picking up a Sea Dweller 4000 tomorrow! Excited but at the same time thinking 'WTF' am I doing spending this much on a watch when I already have a Tag lol


haha mate if you dont want it after you buy it i can look after it until you get a buyer for it


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

View attachment 167257


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

View attachment 167258


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dt36 said:


> View attachment 167257


so just over £5k?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

View attachment 167259
@aqualung

Dhs=16110

This wasn't on display, so had catalogue pic


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> so just over £5k?


Yes. Use XE.com for live rates. Pound is fairly week on the Dirham at the moment, but flights are a good price.

I went in the Mall earlier for an Animal Pak. 44 size tub cost me roughly £32


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

dt36 said:


> @aqualung
> 
> Dhs=16110
> 
> This wasn't on display, so had catalogue pic


cheers and ouch (Dhs=16110 is about £2876 , i can actually get one about £500 cheaper in the EU )

* @liam0810 , exactly what model are you after ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> cheers and ouch (Dhs=16110 is about £2876 , i can actually get one about £500 cheaper in the EU )
> 
> * @liam0810 , exactly what model are you after ?


i'm after the Rolex 16713 GMT Master II which is the gold and silver one with the black face mate


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> i'm after the Rolex 16713 GMT Master II which is the gold and silver one with the black face mate


I thought it was a Submariner you were after, that's why I went in and took those pics. :lol:

Think they had the whole range there. In truth though guys, most goods I buy here are a very similar price to the UK.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dt36 said:


> I thought it was a Submariner you were after, that's why I went in and took those pics. :lol:
> 
> Think they had the whole range there. In truth though guys, most goods I buy here are a very similar price to the UK.


Sorry mate i am after either the master or this

Rolex Submariner - 116613LN | Iconic Watches


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> Sorry mate i am after either the master or this
> 
> Rolex Submariner - 116613LN | Iconic Watches


I'm probably not going over there for another week, as I tend to avoid the malls unless I need something or go to the cinema.

If I'm in there, I'll definitely take another look. I'll also grab a link now to the shop I went in to see if you can mail them for prices.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

OK. This was the shop in Festival City:

The Collection » Ahmed Seddiqi and Sons

Looks like they have a contact us...


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Do it mate. a 20grand watch is far better than an extension. i mean you can't wear an extension on your wrist!


less chance of someone mugging him, and running away with his extension though mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Couldn't afford a Rolex so ended up buying a Longines and a Raymond Weil. Will maybe look at a Rolex again next year after I'm married. I love the green Bezel Submariner.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i'm after the Rolex 16713 GMT Master II which is the gold and silver one with the black face mate





liam0810 said:


> Sorry mate i am after either the master or this
> 
> Rolex Submariner - 116613LN | Iconic Watches


ok im confused.com ,the 16713 gmt is a discountinued model - so you wont get a new one anywhere - are you after a used watch or a new 116613LN ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

the wee man said:


> less chance of someone mugging him, and running away with his extension though mate
> 
> cheers shaun


but if his extension looks wonderful, he might get broken into and terrorised and maybe even gang raped. which would you prefer?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> ok im confused.com ,the 16713 gmt is a discountinued model - so you wont get a new one anywhere - are you after a used watch or a new 116613LN ?


i must have the wrong code mate as i seen a similar model in manchester the other day for £8k and it was brand new. this one

Rolex Submariner Date Watch: Yellow Rolesor - combination of 904L steel and 18 ct yellow gold - 116613_ln


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> but if his extension looks wonderful, he might get broken into and terrorised and maybe even gang raped. which would you prefer?


feck mate i live in that rough a place.....

they'd take your watch,then frogmarch you home and do all of the above (and then some)

just another day in sunny Scotland mate  :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

the wee man said:


> feck mate i live in that rough a place.....
> 
> they'd take your watch,then frogmarch you home and do all of the above (and then some)
> 
> ...


i know a lad who got kidnapped, took home, they threatened his missus to open his safe and took 20k of cash and jewelery and then drove him somewhere and tried to hack his legs off! So Manchester isn't much better!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i know a lad who got kidnapped, took home, they threatened his missus to open his safe and took 20k of cash and jewelery and then drove him somewhere and tried to hack his legs off! So Manchester isn't much better!


up here they are called " tie ups "

a local lad got 8 years for it,as he couldn't resist answering his captives house phone,saying mr so and so can't talk to you right now as he's a little tied up,the victims answering machine somehow recorded the conversation and in the end 3 folk went to jail,the guy that planned the tie up,and the two lads who actually did the job

feckin nuts mate eh ?

a few weeks ago it happened to Ann Gloag the owner of Stagecoach bus company (her family)(15,20 minutes from me)..

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mirror.co.uk%2Fnews%2Fuk-news%2Fann-gloag-stagecoach-tycoons-family-5013630&ei=oVH4VIaID8LT7Qaj8oHgAw&usg=AFQjCNHFEwHR2uiDoFsYd1CLmk40sxZCbQ&bvm=bv.87519884,d.ZGU

Madchester,Gunchester,you live in a crazy city mate :wacko:

cheers shaun


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dt36 said:


> I live in Dubai, Liam and generally find most goods are the same price as the UK. Not looked at the prices in Jewellers, but they're about £40 in The Dragon Mart
> 
> Joking aside, the £ is fairly week against the Dirham at the moment, factor in about £400 for a return flight and your hotels on top, I can't see you being much better off.
> 
> I'm at home in the UK this week and going back to work next Sunday. I'll try and get an idea of the prices when I go down the Mall that week if your still interested.


Mate- also live in dubai, never touch any of the watches in the mall they are all overpriced, even counting the 'generous' 12 % discount that your ' haggle' out of them i go back to the uk buy a watch, then at customs claim the 14.5 % tax back- that and do 0 percent finance to keep a credit score in the UK the UK is no means a rip off country, i still get pretty much everything from the UK including watches


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

just picked up my new Deapsea today, love it!

View attachment 167698


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

jimbo83 said:


> just picked up my new Deapsea today, love it!
> 
> View attachment 167698


I went for the Sea Dweller 4000 last week!

View attachment 167720


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i know a lad who got kidnapped, took home, they threatened his missus to open his safe and took 20k of cash and jewelery and then drove him somewhere and tried to hack his legs off! So Manchester isn't much better!


Did you get yourself a watch in the end mate? Im looking at a new Rolex GMT now tbh, probably go with Robinsons to be honest.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> just picked up my new Deapsea today, love it!
> 
> View attachment 167698


Did you get the blue face one mate?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, wasn't keen on it to be honest, I was tempted as its a limited addition and will appreciate well over time however it was like 3 months wait and I actually prefer the look of the black.



ajguy1243 said:


> Did you get the blue face one mate?


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

jimbo83 said:


> No, wasn't keen on it to be honest, I was tempted as its a limited addition and will appreciate well over time however it was like 3 months wait and I actually prefer the look of the black.


Your crazy lol, father in laws just got rid of his black one for the blue one, hes had it two weeks and already been offered 10.5k when he paid 8250 haha


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Flash ****! Does your phone have a clock??


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Would love a rolex but buying a motorbike for the summer so will settle for my omega seamaster planet ocean.

They seem much cheaper in the US get a cheap flight over buy one and wear it back home. As said tho most rolex AD won't take much haggling and the price is pretty fixed unlike other Swiss lux pieces.

I would never buy a tag if anyone is thinking that sure where to lose money fast


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

If anyone is looking for one second hand I would keep an eye out on chrono24 and blowersjewller not watchfinder they are expensive


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Auctions are best!


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

keep looking in this now, and pushing myself more and more towards buying one. i like the look of the milgauss, dont see too many of them around or being mentioned though.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Didn't a guy on here move to Dubai recently? Stewie i think his name was?
> 
> If it goes wrong after like a year i think your on your own anyway, the servicing on them is madness so expect to pay like 2-300 quid a year just on servicing.
> 
> And you have to send them off, my Tag has to go to switzerland for servicing.


Not at all, I have a 10year old rolex and only now it needs a service. But is about £400 to service


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> keep looking in this now, and pushing myself more and more towards buying one. i like the look of the milgauss, dont see too many of them around or being mentioned though.


I bought a milgauss with the grey face and blue glass and then sold it a week later.... Just didn't feel like a rolex:confused1: Im back with my Omega for now until I can get hold of a deepsea James Cameron edition or a gmt master 2 pepsi bezel :001_tt2:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Get yourself a Patek Philippe - Grand Complication especially the 5104P model, a steal at 1/2m quid :thumb:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

haza1234 said:


> Auctions are best!


I follow many auctions & many watches go for around market price after auction fees.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

scot-ish said:


> keep looking in this now, and pushing myself more and more towards buying one. i like the look of the milgauss, dont see too many of them around or being mentioned though.


Milgauss is quite a Marmite piece, I've never saw the appeal but then again everyone's different


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> I bought a milgauss with the grey face and blue glass and then sold it a week later.... Just didn't feel like a rolex:confused1: Im back with my Omega for now until I can get hold of a deepsea James Cameron edition or a gmt master 2 pepsi bezel :001_tt2:


ive never seen a milgauss with a grey face and blue glass, what model no is that? ive seen a blue dial and green glass (same glass as the GV ) - then again im not too up on rolex as i dont think much of them tbh .


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't know much about discounts, but nowadays you'd struggle getting a penny off from all stainless steel sport rolex ranges, that is if they have any in the shops. I was not long ago scouting for a Green Submariner (Hulk) or blue black GMT ii and none of the dealers in London had any...all waiting lists with drips of stock arriving every few weeks or so.

Based on this, authorized dealers know they can shift them within a few days max. However you have more luck getting a good discount for a bi-metal Rolex.

I don't think used is to be sniffed at, many people buy a rolex and a few months later realise they're over stretched financially and its the first to go. Lots of shops in Hatton garden have rolex's in stock that are barely a few months old and you can save quite a bit there and still walk out with a crisp watch.

Whilst I am at it here's my two tone Rolex GMT II...ceramic bezel and half 18ct gold.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Finally got it on Saturday! Went for this one!


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

Smart that buddy how much you end up paying?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Allyb said:


> Smart that buddy how much you end up paying?


Just under £5k. didnt go for a brand new one. this is 5 years old. got a good deal on it, 2 year warranty and all the paperwork, receipt from when it was first bought. So i'm well happy with that!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Finally got it on Saturday! Went for this one!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> View attachment 172606


do you wear one on each wrist?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> View attachment 172606


do you wear one on each wrist?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> do you wear one on each wrist?


ones a fake one is real, can you tell which?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

All these expensive watches, but non of them are telling the correct time.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> ones a fake one is real, can you tell which?


i'd say one on right is legit


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i'd say one on right is legit


Both fake

£5 grand, lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> Both fake
> 
> £5 grand, lol.


ahh well stupid me


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> ahh well stupid me


You enjoy your watch.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> You enjoy your watch.


i will champ


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Didn't a guy on here move to Dubai recently? Stewie i think his name was?
> 
> If it goes wrong after like a year i think your on your own anyway, the servicing on them is madness so expect to pay like 2-300 quid a year just on servicing.
> 
> And you have to send them off, my Tag has to go to switzerland for servicing.


^^ aree mate ....get a good fake ...i've seen some and i tell you even the jewellers carnt tell from the real deal lol ....

i will say tho most automatic watch's fck up over time ....your better off with a battery watch ..

your call.

by the way im looking at getting a fake Sea Dweller me ..but think there automatic


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rolex Sea-Dweller DEEPSEA Fake Vs. Real Comparison 116660 | Bernard Watch Blog


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Both fake
> 
> £5 grand, lol.


lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Drew1975 said:


> Rolex Sea-Dweller DEEPSEA Fake Vs. Real Comparison 116660 | Bernard Watch Blog


thing is, there's people out there that 'mod' high quality fakes to the point unless you open the watch to see the movement etc you would never know it was fake lmao


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

A1243R said:


> I bought a milgauss with the grey face and blue glass and then sold it a week later.... Just didn't feel like a rolex:confused1: Im back with my Omega for now until I can get hold of a deepsea James Cameron edition or a gmt master 2 pepsi bezel :001_tt2:


I have a vintage gmt master with pepsi bezel :laugh:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll do some pic whoring tomorrow


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> View attachment 172606


Both are not close up's. Post close up macro shots of a dial and you'll easily identify a fake.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

zak007 said:


> Both are not close up's. Post close up macro shots of a dial and you'll easily identify a fake.


To be fair, I think it's a case of no one seeing the watch closer than that pics distance. So if you need close up high quality pics to tell then those fakes will pass for day to day wear.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Finally got it on Saturday! Went for this one!


nice liam! favourite of mine this, next on the list i think!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> To be fair, I think it's a case of no one seeing the watch closer than that pics distance. So if you need close up high quality pics to tell then those fakes will pass for day to day wear.


Fair enough, but both look relatively dodgy. Gold has its own colour and any one clued up on gold could clearly distinguish the colour of gold in real life pretty easily.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> Fair enough, but both look relatively dodgy. *Gold has its own colour* and any one clued up on gold could clearly distinguish the colour of gold in real life pretty easily.


Gold can have many shades.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Every time i look at this picture it just screams toy watch.

I cant believe that cheap looking thing cost £5k

This is less than £5k


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> View attachment 172661
> 
> 
> Every time i look at this picture it just screams toy watch.
> ...


Have you got a fake?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Have you got a fake?


No, I had one years ago, it cost a tenner , a friend bought it for me.

Everyone used to ask me to take it of to look at, I always said it was a fake.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A girl I worked with got me a fake Tag Heur from China but lost time within a week lol.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> View attachment 172661
> 
> 
> Every time i look at this picture it just screams toy watch.
> ...


In person the blue sub is very nice, you need to see it to appreciate it.


----------

